# Ha this made me laugh



## Rain_Flower (Oct 2, 2007)

At school today we read a story that had roaches in it, and teacher was talking about the symbolism of a cockroach. Saying that it symbolizes being dirty, poor, sad and miserable. Then as if to prove she was correct, she asked "does anyone in here really like roaches" thinking no one would say yes.
I smiled and raised my hand nice and high, oh man the looks I got from everyone, it was hilarious. 

Now I'm the creepy girl who likes spiders and roaches.

Hahaha.


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 2, 2007)

Rain_Flower said:


> At school today we read a story that had roaches in it, and teacher was talking about the symbolism of a cockroach. Saying that it symbolizes being dirty, poor, sad and miserable. Then as if to prove she was correct, she asked "does anyone in here really like roaches" thinking no one would say yes.
> I smiled and raised my hand nice and high, oh man the looks I got from everyone, it was hilarious.
> 
> Now I'm the creepy girl who likes spiders and roaches.
> ...


lol

i hope you have a bf/gf already cuz you probably just might it slightly more difficult to get one =P

funny story


----------



## Rain_Flower (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh no, I have a boyfriend who is just as "creepy" as me, lol.


----------



## ShawnH (Oct 2, 2007)

Tell the teacher to replace the word "cockroach" with "cricket".  

I hate those smelly chirping poop machines.


----------



## Canth (Oct 3, 2007)

I get those looks a lot... 4 more years of it


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 3, 2007)

My 13yr. old daughter got tired of being the creepy girl in her Jr.High.... so - true to form; she decorated one of the big male hissers with swarofski crystals and wears it on her shirt.... she has more "bling" on her cockroach than the "uppity" girls have on their cell phones..! LOLOL
And they leave her alone, now - tooooo!


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Oct 3, 2007)

Dear Arachno Mama,

What a wonderful story!
Could you send some pictures?
I'd LOVE to see this!!!


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Oct 3, 2007)

Good for you! I've brought hissers and giant cave's into my co-op (I am home schooled) and you should see the looks i get from the other high school kids! Its priceless! lol 
Girls dont like me to much though. LOL


~Samuel


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah...we decided to homeschool this year, as well. The Jr high is just full of "hookers in training" and thugs...certainly no place to actually learn anything worthwhile. The daughter is doing much better work ---  and her "biology" class ROCKS OUT now..lol
For math and science, she's going to re-build her motorcycle from the ground up! 
Let's hear it for the Creepy Kids!!!!:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Rain_Flower (Oct 4, 2007)

Hehehe.  Yay for being creepy! I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 4, 2007)

...The daughter loved this thread...if you want a "blingy" hisser of your own - Pm me.
I think she intends to start a movement of creepdom...


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=67241&highlight=jewelry

[YOUTUBE]Dv8nFWLr5LA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree, i certainly wouldn't want to go to our locale high school! Let alone have my sister go there 


Naw i'll take my hissers normal. One question though. How to attach um to your self? Do you guys use live ones? Or dried hissers... :clap: :clap: :clap: for Home schooled invert keeping high school kids!!


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 4, 2007)

She uses crazy glue to affix the "bling" and our hissers are handled so often that they simply SIT. No need to leash them or anything..lol. She wears her hisser like jewelry that occasionally moves..lololol
She saw the idea on the internet (ebay?), someone was charging $80 BUCKS for one of these! Go figure??


----------



## fishwithoutabik (Oct 4, 2007)

*the wierd kid*

my 4 year old Ethan is already the weird kid in daycare. we call him the bug whisperer cause he will come inside with like 10 little tiny snails crawling all over his hand, 2 roly polies had babies on him, and at daycare instead of playing with the other kids he just looks for bugs. plus he has a pink mohawk (he wanted it) so hes firmly classified as the weird kid. I did take the T slings to the daycare recently and the other kids find him much cooler now lol.  My friends always tell me he will never have a girlfriend, lol, i should be so lucky!


----------



## rosenkrieger (Oct 4, 2007)

Lol. I'm glad my g/f likes my hissers. I'm planning on taking my hissers into my moms work one day (she works in a salon). lmfao


----------



## Rain_Flower (Oct 4, 2007)

rosenkrieger said:


> Lol. I'm glad my g/f likes my hissers. I'm planning on taking my hissers into my moms work one day (she works in a salon). lmfao


Hahaha that should be amazing.

And the roach bling thing, I saw that on Americas Next Top Model actually. They had little jewels all over them and had a leash on them with a little clip on one end to attach to your clothes. It was pretty cool. 

And again, hurray for being the "weird" kids! It's the best way to be, for sure.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea i dont think any normal person would pay anywhere near that for one, wish they would, lol but i dont think so.

It is kind of nice being known as the bug and snake guy, because at swim teem and wherever else i'd run into the standard public school kids they always come to me when they have a bug/herp related question. lol 

~Samuel


----------



## sintakz (Oct 4, 2007)

The first post reminds me of the book "Cockroach Cooties" lol. Um yea I'm kinda the "wierd" kid but this is before anyone really knows any of my hobbies. I'm one of three people at any given time at school. "The one crazy arse white kid" (I'm Puerto Rican but for some reason my tan skin is white in the eyes of others.) "That one Goth kid", and "That one Emo kid" I can only imagine what will happen if I came to school with like my Queen Leaf Cutter, A T Sling ( I am waiting on a replied PM to get my first T ever ), and a Scorp Sling. Ah... "That one crazy kid with all the wierd pets".... actually I think it would be worse than that...


----------



## Rain_Flower (Oct 4, 2007)

I like being known as the weird kid. And all the other kids at school know that if I see them kill a spider or the like that I'll beat their ass. Lol not really but you get my point.
And like bear foot said, it's always cool when your the person that others come to for questions about that stuff. I love it


----------



## thedude (Oct 4, 2007)

i was the wierd kid at my school, alwase bringing in wolf spiders to show-and-tell and the teachers would be like "do you know your son brought a poisinous spider to school?" wich i had it for about 3 years i belive... it even had babies but ne way i found out the local 4-h had an entomology club and i jhoined that 5 years ago and now not only am i the wierd kid with 12 diffrent wierd pets (and growing) but now i am the wierd kid with friend almost wierder than  him... our leader is sooo fun lol he quite knoledgeable lol and he's collected all over the world... but the only prob is he's not into Ts like i am lol he's hot a rosie and had some hentzi's and emps but he's more of the insect guy lol

i suggest that if you kid is wierd or if your wierd go find your local ento lcub and join!... besides who else can get you into see some of the museam collections at the smithsonian and the one up in philly (i forget what it's called) and get you into shows at pennstate and the whitaker center lol i bet i was the first kid there to bring a giant centipede  lol and the girls  still dig me... btw im homeschooled


----------



## beetleman (Oct 5, 2007)

Rain_Flower said:


> I like being known as the weird kid. And all the other kids at school know that if I see them kill a spider or the like that I'll beat their ass. Lol not really but you get my point.
> And like bear foot said, it's always cool when your the person that others come to for questions about that stuff. I love it


exactly:clap: that's me "bugman" everywhere i am if someone knows me(it could be at the gym,work,just plain anywhere and they know me,the'll come up to me and say" pete the bugman what is this thing?" sometimes their freaking out,other times they are just courious,i just pick up whatever it is,as long as it's not venomous(i use a stick) and move it to somewhere safe,sure they all say "how can you love those things" i just say "i was born loving them,and i'll die loving them" :worship:


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmmmm....could there be an underground movement of Emo kids - with better educations? Let's hope so!:clap: 
My daughter's first public school suspension came about after she (in 2nd grade, no less) beat up a boy for crushing and stomping the praying mantises that were all over the wall outside the school...(I picked her up and took her out for ice cream)! 
The second (6th grade - and only other) came after she kicked butt on some boy after he pushed down this little girl w/Downe's syndrome and smashed her glasses...:evil: (more ice cream) 
Since then she's given many demonstrations with the T's and roaches - to the autistic classes in the elementary school...NOW she's known not only as the "weird bug kid" - but also the one who'll regulate your ass if you're MEAN! Kinda funny once you see how little she is. She looks 9 or 10, not 13 1/2..... 
We certainly don't condone fighting; but would have done the same in her place. Her character is sound. 

I'd trust a creepy, home schooled kid over the public school CREEPS any day.

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

* I think she meant that if you request one and want to pay your own shipping - she'd send one for free*


----------



## Rain_Flower (Oct 5, 2007)

jbrdswifey- I love that story, lol. Your daughter sounds like a pretty cool girl


----------



## -Sarah- (Oct 6, 2007)

You've got one amazing daughter there, Rochelle!! My Aunt has Downe's Syndrome. I don't see how anyone could be so heartless to push them around or make fun of them. That really makes me mad :evil: They obviously have a mental disability, and usually many _physical_ disabilities that follow. Other people don't seem to realize that those with Downe's Syndrome are no different than they are. Your daughter did a wonderful job standing up for her!! :clap: :clap: :clap: 

I'm officially known in my small town as "spider woman"  It's so funny though the way people talk, word gets around at my job that I keep tarantulas, and pretty soon I have total strangers coming up to me asking, "How are your spiders??"  Generally the second question to follow is (spoken with authentic excitement), "Are they poisonous!?" I'm like, "Oh, they're fine, thanks - no, they're not poisonous. They're venomous!"  

-Sarah


----------



## Black Widow88 (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL! I had a similar experience in school. Mind you I was always the weird one in my class because of my liking of insects and spiders. I would always look forward to going out to recess and looking for bugs. I would show them to any one who would look at them........

........from 20 feet way! LOL  It never really bothered me that much but there were times where it did....I just got revenge by sneaking in some cell spiders and every thing will be fine..... ;P  Multiple times I've been caught taking insects to school.

More then once I took water bugs..... 

Black Widow88


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sarah_88 said:


> Generally the second question to follow is (spoken with authentic excitement), "Are they poisonous!?" I'm like, "Oh, they're fine, thanks - no, they're not poisonous. They're venomous!"
> -Sarah


 oh my gosh, i read that and nearly fell out of my chair laughing!!!  i say that ALL THE TIME!! no, not poisonous, but they're venomous!! i've even got the rest of my family saying it! hahaha


----------



## Black Widow88 (Oct 7, 2007)

LMAO! I do that all the time! But I never got any one in my family saying it because my mom especially would stay away from any kind of spider.  

Black Widow88


----------



## ZooRex (Oct 7, 2007)

> I like being known as the weird kid


Good for you Rainflower, along with everyone else who agrees. 

I guess weird is one way to discribe me, but it is not a term I encourage. I strive to be the only member of my own social circle. Not only am I known for my zoo at home, but I'm also in theatre instead of sports, take multiple art classes, listen to "hippie" music and hang with just about every crowd in school. I'm sure to some "wierd" is an understatement, but it doesn't matter, cause I am exactly what I want to be; and individual.  ~ Rex


----------



## -Sarah- (Oct 7, 2007)

Widowman10 said:


> oh my gosh, i read that and nearly fell out of my chair laughing!!!  i say that ALL THE TIME!! no, not poisonous, but they're venomous!! i've even got the rest of my family saying it! hahaha



When I'm trying to answer someone, I try not to laugh because it's generally older people and seniors asking me that question. They truly don't know and they're inquiring because they _do_ want to know, but it is still funny when I hear it, no matter who it's from  I wish I could get some of *my* family members to say that! My mom and dad know what's what generally, but my brother deems them as "poisonous". I'm like, "Pay attention, dummy: poison is secreted, venom is _injected_!!"  

-Sarah


----------



## Black Widow88 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sarah_88 said:


> My mom and dad know what's what generally, but my brother deems them as "poisonous". I'm like, "Pay attention, dummy: poison is secreted, venom is _injected_!!"
> 
> -Sarah


LMAO!  So true!  That one was priceless! XD

Black Widow88


----------



## ParabuthusKing (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, alas I was just the weird kid growing up.. always loved animals and had snails in my pockets at the age of two, was the "snake wrangler", or my aspirations to be Steve Irwin throughout my childhood, but was never really bothered about it.. people just thought I was weird without that.!! sigh.. oh well, normal is so boring and overrated.. I just wish kids these days would leave each other alone and learn to appreciate and embrace differences in all people and species of the Earth.,.


----------



## ZooRex (Oct 7, 2007)

> I just wish kids these days would leave each other alone and learn to appreciate and embrace differences in all people and species of the Earth.,.


Amen to that brother! ~ Rex


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Oct 7, 2007)

Man i have to agree with all of ya! Hope we all can meet at Acon!!

I have that happen today just like Sarah said, a girl at church asked me some question about my spiders, and then right away it was, "are they poisonous" my usual answer was to say no, and then after they start to half walk away, "but they are venomous"  I then had to spend a few minutes explaining the difference between poison and venom 

BTW i love this: 





> I'd trust a creepy, home schooled kid over the public school CREEPS any day.


----------



## Ewok (Oct 8, 2007)

Its kinda sad, I don't think I am known as creepy person since i had to sell my deadly poisinious tarantulas and scorps, I guess  I am back to being normal or something


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Oct 8, 2007)

Gee man, that is too bad, horrible in fact! Hope you can get some more!


----------



## -Sarah- (Oct 8, 2007)

Black Widow88 said:


> LMAO!  So true!  That one was priceless! XD
> 
> Black Widow88


Well, I've explained it countless times but it still doesn't register. If someone's going to be plain ignorant about it, then they're gonna get a little attitude!  



Bear Foot Inc said:


> Man i have to agree with all of ya! Hope we all can meet at Acon!!
> 
> I have that happen today just like Sarah said, a girl at church asked me some question about my spiders, and then right away it was, "are they poisonous" my usual answer was to say no, and then after they start to half walk away, "but they are venomous"


It's funny, there were a lot of people asking me questions about my tarantulas when I first started going, and then one Sunday it was like everybody just kind of took turns asking me how they all were doing  It's really awesome, I've even had a few self-proclaimed arachnophobes asking me about them. It doesn't usually help when I bring in an exuvium or two and they happen to see one, but it keeps the conversations interesting!



Ewok said:


> Its kinda sad, I don't think I am known as creepy person since i had to sell my deadly poisinious tarantulas and scorps, I guess I am back to being normal or something


Hey man, once you've had T's you'll _never_ go back! So technically, you're no longer normal and you never will be  Welcome to the *club*!

-Sarah


----------



## Ewok (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Sarah, I take that as a compliment




Bear Foot Inc said:


> Gee man, that is too bad, horrible in fact! Hope you can get some more!


yeah, hopefully I will get some more sometime, I had like 18 before, but I don't know if I will have that many next time hah.


----------



## -Sarah- (Oct 8, 2007)

Ewok said:


> Thanks Sarah, I take that as a compliment


Hey, no problem, I'm just pointing out the obvious!  

Besides, for once I'd love for someone to just *try* and define the word "normal"  

-Sarah


----------



## ZooRex (Oct 8, 2007)

> Besides, for once I'd love for someone to just try and define the word "normal"


Normal isn't Normal, Abnormal is Normal  ~ Rex


----------



## problemchildx (Oct 8, 2007)

haha if I found a girl that had the same love for arachnids I did, I would stick with her! 

As of my earliest bug memories, I remember burning ants with a magnifying glass and putting "roly-polys" or "potato bugs" in my hand, waiting for them patiently to uncurl and move around. Up until recently I have hated true spiders of all kind.

Actually yesterday at work there were a few eggsacs on the ceiling in a corner, with what looked like communal spiders. My boss tells us to 'take care' of the problem, but my buddy said he kind of felt bad about killing them. 

At least we put one in a cup, and I could tell right away it was a MM and let it go outside to roam his last days in search of love


----------



## Ewok (Oct 8, 2007)

Sarah_88 said:


> Hey, no problem, I'm just pointing out the obvious!
> 
> Besides, for once I'd love for someone to just *try* and define the word "normal"
> 
> -Sarah


i htink normal dosen't have tarntulas in its equation unfortuantly.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Oct 8, 2007)

Wish it did. Well I guess we'll just have to make it fit don't we? 

Black Widow88


----------



## -Sarah- (Oct 8, 2007)

KingRex said:


> Normal isn't Normal, Abnormal is Normal  ~ Rex


You might be onto something there...  (*thinking*)



problemchildx said:


> haha if I found a girl that had the same love for arachnids I did, I would stick with her!
> 
> As of my earliest bug memories, I remember burning ants with a magnifying glass and putting "roly-polys" or "potato bugs" in my hand, waiting for them patiently to uncurl and move around. Up until recently I have hated true spiders of all kind.


You know you've got someone special when they start referring to "your spiders" as "_our_ spiders"  Then you know they're a keeper!! I don't blame your buddy for feeling bad, I like those kinds of spiders. My mom lets some of the house spiders that she finds live in the hallways and closet in our basement. Occasionally a wolf spider will get in when the dogs go in or out, but I don't mind having them around 



Ewok said:


> i htink normal dosen't have tarntulas in its equation unfortuantly.


Well, if one were to define "normal", tarantulas would be there. Duh. :} 



Black Widow88 said:


> Wish it did. Well I guess we'll just have to make it fit don't we?


Totally agreed - I think it _will_  

-Sarah


----------



## Ewok (Oct 8, 2007)

what you said is tickety boo Sarah:clap:


----------



## Black Widow88 (Oct 8, 2007)

KingRex said:


> Amen to that brother! ~ Rex


Seconded!

Black Widow88


----------



## Ewok (Oct 9, 2007)

is that a jumping marshmallow next to your name?


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 9, 2007)

Ewok said:


> is that a jumping marshmallow next to your name?


hmmm, good question Ewok!! i was wondering that too...:?


----------



## -Sarah- (Oct 9, 2007)

Ewok said:


> what you said is tickety boo Sarah:clap:


Okay, you got me with that one. Tickety boo?? :? 

-Sarah


----------



## beetleman (Oct 9, 2007)

Widowman10 said:


> hmmm, good question Ewok!! i was wondering that too...:?


 i'm wondering too!! man that thing defintely had way too much red bull drinks


----------



## Ewok (Oct 9, 2007)

tickety-boo means something that is absolutly right


----------



## ShadowBlade (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, that was an interesting read.. lol.

1. Because of the diversity of culture and behavior around the world, it is impossible to define 'normal', so therefore it is impossible to determine 'abnormal', and therefore, nobody's weird. (Now, where'd I put those pickled cow tongues..)

2. I don't know about beating up a boy for stomping on mantids, (I step on bugs every day), but beating up the kid picking on the girl with Downe's.. awesome.:clap: 

3. I like the jumping marshmallow.

4. "tickety boo" sounds like something you say when you win on some little kid's board game.

-Sean


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 9, 2007)

lololol....yer funny.


----------



## Ewok (Oct 9, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> Well, that was an interesting read.. lol.


No problem, our job as arachnoboard members has been a succes today


----------



## ShadowBlade (Oct 9, 2007)

Ewok said:


> No problem, our job as arachnoboard members has been a succes today


:clap: good call. Speaking of which, your post count is looking a bit fluffy now, you're posting out of the watering hole again aren't you. 

(still looking for the spell check button huh?) 

-Sean


----------



## Black Widow88 (Oct 9, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> 3. I like the jumping marshmallow.


Awwwwwww thankies! It's actually a boingy but it does sort of look like a marshmallow. I have alot of them. Look around for some of my older post and you'll see some other ones in different colors.

Glad you like it! 



ShadowBlade said:


> 4. "tickety boo" sounds like something you say when you win on some little kid's board game.


It does indeed! Especially since I'd imagine it being said on a British game show. Something about seems British to me. Mind you my bff from camp would absolutely love it since she's obsessed with the British.

I'm kinda of the same way since every year that we have British counselors we dunk them in the pool! ;P 

Black Widow88


----------



## -Sarah- (Oct 9, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> Well, that was an interesting read.. lol.
> 
> 1. Because of the diversity of culture and behavior around the world, it is impossible to define 'normal', so therefore it is impossible to determine 'abnormal', and therefore, nobody's weird. (Now, where'd I put those pickled cow tongues..)
> 
> ...



The fact that no one can technically define either "normal" or "abnormal" really does make me grin  I used to always be deemed the odd person or the weird kid, even years ago. The people I knew that were my age (I'm not saying friends, because they didn't act like friends should) would always pick on me, and I would always fire back, "Okay then, define the word "normal" for me." I always got such a blank stare 

Hopefully you don't step on spiders...   The fact that she stood up for that girl _is_ awesome. A lot of other people don't want to get "involved" or they just ignore everything that happens around them. Standing up when no one else will is what's important :clap: 

I think the marshmallow is actually kinda cute. It also kinda makes me hungry for marshmallows, though... :} 

"Tickety boo" reminds me of "ticket booth" :? 

-Sarah


----------



## Ewok (Oct 10, 2007)

DarthFluff said:


> :Speaking of which, your post count is looking a bit fluffy now, you're posting out of the watering hole again aren't you.
> 
> 
> 
> -Sean



The maniac has to come out of the basment sometime!!  Your not going to shove  me down the stairs, shut off the light bulb, and lock the door on me are you? 

( man, I am always looking for spell checker, its a life long pursuit for me)





Sarah_88 said:


> ,
> Standing up when no one else will is what's important :clap:
> 
> I think the marshmallow is actually kinda cute. It also kinda makes me hungry for marshmallows, though... :}
> ...



your always hungry, I think moving to Hungry would suit you well  You Hungarian

Also I think you got that phrase from shadowblade's signature!;P


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Oct 10, 2007)

Ewok said:


> ( man, I am always looking for spell checker, its a life long pursuit for me)



Use the Google toolbar! Works good for me!


----------



## Rain_Flower (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow I'm suprised how many posts my thread has gotten...didn't expect that at all...Ha.


----------



## Black Widow88 (Oct 10, 2007)

Aaah well you never know now do you? I think it's because of the following reasons:

*❀* It's funny and I think alot of people on here can relate to it.
*❀* I've had lots similar and the same experience that you guys have/had.
*❀* People on here seem to enjoy this immensely. So why not keep this topic going? I think it's a wonderful topic!

And what I'll have to do is look through my older diaries to see if I can find any that mention what I've told you in my previous post and post them here. And on other news I got new hermits today! W00T! *Wishes that there was a smiley expressing bouncing joy on here*

Oh well! Any way they're sleeping now because they had a long journey so I'm going to get some pics when they've slept as long as they needed. My mom needs more film so she'd better get some ASAP!

*Does happy dance in the middle of her living room*

Black Widow88


----------



## ShadowBlade (Oct 11, 2007)

Black Widow88 said:


> Aaah well you never know now do you? I think it's because of the following reasons:
> 
> *❀* It's funny and I think alot of people on here can relate to it.
> *❀* I've had lots similar and the same experience that you guys have/had.
> *❀* People on here seem to enjoy this immensely. So why not keep this topic going? I think it's a wonderful topic!


Are we supposed to check off those boxes? Or do we get to just pick one? 

-Sean

P.S. you have a pink bomb-bomb as your avatar.


----------



## Ewok (Oct 11, 2007)

Bear Foot Inc said:


> Use the Google toolbar! Works good for me!


Ehh, I am not sure I want to trust the google toolbar spell checker, I have seen what it does to some of your words;P 

j/k



ShadowBlade said:


> Are we supposed to check off those boxes? Or do we get to just pick one?


I would check off the third choice


----------



## Black Widow88 (Oct 11, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> Are we supposed to check off those boxes? Or do we get to just pick one?


No, not if you want too. Those are just the reasons why I think this thread got so many replies.



ShadowBlade said:


> P.S. you have a pink bomb-bomb as your avatar.


 I like them.

Black Widow88


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Oct 23, 2007)

Ewok said:


> Ehh, I am not sure I want to trust the google toolbar spell checker, I have seen what it does to some of your words;P
> 
> j/k


Yea i suck at spelling! Even with the tool bar, sometimes i'm so far off that it cant even guess what i'm trying to say


----------



## Black Widow88 (Oct 23, 2007)

Well it's the opposite for me.  

Black Widow88


----------



## PaulGood (Aug 18, 2008)

roaches kinda make me bored...

but i like spiders and such...

mantises are REALLY cool...i don't have one but ive had them before


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Aug 18, 2008)

That story sounds more worthy of crickets. I hate those things so much! They're noisy and even in small numbers they smell like garbage.


----------



## dtknow (Aug 18, 2008)

If the book is The Metamorphosis...no one is really sure what bug he turned into. But it is assumed to be a roach.


----------



## PsychoSpider (Aug 18, 2008)

This year might be a tough one for me im going into a new school so im going start of the freakezoid of the school and bring in exuviums and pictures of all my animals.;P ;P ;P


----------

